
Silicon Valley's infamous 'Startup Castle' is getting evicted - ohjeez
http://fusion.net/story/149611/silicon-valleys-infamous-startup-castle-is-getting-evicted/
======
DanBC
> who had “ever been prescribed anything by a psychiatrist more than once”

Fucking bigots.

~~~
tomjen3
Bigots?

I wouldn't want to share a house with a loud person or a practising jew,
muslim or vegan (I like to eat pork and we would probably end up eating
together). I wouldn't personally discriminate based on medical conditions, but
on the other hand, why shouldn't it be allowed? Don't we have a saying, your
house, your rules?

~~~
youAreRight
Wow, I had to read this comment twice to really get what you were saying. At
first, it came across as really ignorant, then it clicked. It's not racism,
it's more of a considerate ignorance?

Really, though, I lived with a couple muslim guys in university. They didn't
care much about bacon or beer. Just wasn't part of their diet.

I was a vegetarian for a time. I'd eat with people all the time, didn't matter
if they were eating meat or not.

But, as far as discriminating on medical conditions. I don't know man, if
you're not willing to learn what people will accept before deciding against
living with them based on diets, maybe you need to consider the effects of
medical conditions before deciding it's OK to allow people to discriminate
against them.

------
nine_k
It's not easy to go against the social grain.

Of course, the "startup castle" organizers might have gone against the grain
in silly ways (tattoos?), but the mechanics is the same for any kind of going
against the tastes of the public: media storm, your business or career ruined.

I wish our society was more tolerant.

~~~
shepardrtc
Imagine a society where every business posted a list on the front door of the
types of people and things that were not allowed inside. Imagine then if you
had to spend half your time going through all the possible ways you might not
be allowed into a business.

Oh, one of your friends is a minority? Gotta find another restaurant. But then
they don't like people with long hair. Ok, no problem. But then the next one
doesn't like men. What do you do? I guess you could make an app for that...
List all your characteristics, and your friend's characteristics, and generate
a list of places that you're allowed into.

Aside from causing social friction, I would think that it might also cause
economic friction.

A completely "tolerant" (as you put it) society would be a very difficult one
to deal with. I don't think it would last long.

~~~
nine_k
Businesses would soon discover that their being picky costs them money, that
is, customers. Lack of discrimination is profitable more often than not.

There are high-brow restaurants that won't let you in if you're not wearing a
suit. There are night clubs with very discriminating face control. Possibly
this helps their bottom line via the air of exclusivity sought by clients.

OTOH, there's no dress code in McDonalds; probably if you walk in naked
they'll politely ask you to leave (didn't try that), but otherwise any paying
customer is a good customer. I suspect that their cash flow is much higher,
and their total reach is much wider, than that of excessively exclusive
venues.

------
ghshephard
The part that I find fascinating is this: _Thus, we have secured another house
in Los Altos to move everyone to, and we all have to be out of here on
Saturday._

How on earth did they find another place so quickly, in Los Altos no less -
that's actually impressive.

~~~
secabeen
If there are a lot of them, they can probably pay quite a bit in rent.

------
kayfox
I'm not too keen on a 3 day notice because of media exposure being allowed by
California tenant law, there has to be some other violation of the lease?

~~~
quesera
My guess would be that the number of people violates zoning regs: no more than
X unrelated persons cohabitating a residence. At some point you get
reclassified as a tenement house or a hotel.

Enforcement varies, but I'll bet Woodside wants nothing to do with this sort
of thing and gave the landlord little choice.

Which raises the question: how is Los Altos different? Is the new place small
enough that the number of residents meets LA zoning? Maybe this why no new
address has been posted...

